# Pocket Camp Items?



## DerpyOnion (Apr 30, 2021)

So I've kinda wanted to get Pocket Camp, but it's not supported on my phone. (Which is strange...)
One of the reasons is for the items in NH. Is there still another way to catalogue these without the game? Or maybe a way to get the game on unsupported hardware?


----------



## Hug (May 6, 2021)

DerpyOnion said:


> So I've kinda wanted to get Pocket Camp, but it's not supported on my phone. (Which is strange...)
> One of the reasons is for the items in NH. Is there still another way to catalogue these without the game? Or maybe a way to get the game on unsupported hardware?



Do you use a old phone ? I think they stopped supporting old versions (someone correct me if I'm wrong).  If you have an iPad , you can try downloading the app and go from there. 
I think the only other way is to find someone who already has all the items and trade with them.


----------



## Cass123 (May 6, 2021)

You can trade with someone to get the items but unfortunately if you want more you will have to continue trading as they cannot be ordered by anyone who hasn’t linked pocket camp.


----------



## DerpyOnion (May 6, 2021)

Hug said:


> Do you use a old phone ? I think they stopped supporting old versions (someone correct me if I'm wrong).  If you have an iPad , you can try downloading the app and go from there.
> I think the only other way is to find someone who already has all the items and trade with them.


It's strange. I have a not super old Android. Maybe I have something else to play on.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021



Cass123 said:


> You can trade with someone to get the items but unfortunately if you want more you will have to continue trading as they cannot be ordered by anyone who hasn’t linked pocket camp.


Yeah. That's unfortunate that you can't catalogue them.


----------



## Hug (May 6, 2021)

DerpyOnion said:


> It's strange. I have a not super old Android. Maybe I have something else to play on.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021
> 
> ...



If you have a family member or friend that has a phone that supports the app, try asking them if you can use it ? If not, if you have the online membership, you can ask to trade with other people. Good luck and I hope you can get all the items !


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 7, 2021)

Check to make sure everything on your phone is up-to-date. 
If that doesn't work, try using someone else's phone or tablet like the previous poster suggested.
If that's not possible, you can download an Android emulator on your computer. There are several free ones you can use. This is how I used to play Japanese game apps that weren't supported in my region or through Apple. Sign in with your Nintendo account then follow the procedure of getting the exclusive PC items on NH.
If none of that works, you'll have to trade for the items with others.


----------



## DerpyOnion (May 7, 2021)

Hug said:


> If you have a family member or friend that has a phone that supports the app, try asking them if you can use it ? If not, if you have the online membership, you can ask to trade with other people. Good luck and I hope you can get all the items !


Yeah! I'll try that!

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2021



mermaidshelf said:


> Check to make sure everything on your phone is up-to-date.
> If that doesn't work, try using someone else's phone or tablet like the previous poster suggested.
> If that's not possible, you can download an Android emulator on your computer. There are several free ones you can use. This is how I used to play Japanese game apps that weren't supported in my region or through Apple. Sign in with your Nintendo account then follow the procedure of getting the exclusive PC items on NH.
> If none of that works, you'll have to trade for the items with others.


Yeah. I don't know why my phone isn't supported. It's not that old!


----------



## Roxxy (May 7, 2021)

DerpyOnion said:


> Yeah! I'll try that!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 7, 2021
> 
> ...


I would be happy to get you pocket camp items. Just lmk what you want and I can get them ordered. As long as you can get online for pick up or drop off?


----------



## DerpyOnion (May 7, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> I would be happy to get you pocket camp items. Just lmk what you want and I can get them ordered. As long as you can get online for pick up or drop off?


Wow! Thanks alot!


----------



## Roxxy (May 8, 2021)

DerpyOnion said:


> Wow! Thanks alot!


No probs  Just let me know when you are on and we can arrange a time.


----------



## Roxxy (May 13, 2021)

Hi, I have everything for you if you still want the items. If not please let know as I have No space to store,


----------

